# Que estudiar?



## jim_17 (Nov 21, 2007)

Amigos mios, querria comunicarles que el año que viene si todo me va bien, estaré estudiando electronica industrial o electronica ( a secas ). El problema es que para estudiar electronica (a secas) me tengo que trasladar como 120 km cada dia o alquilar un piso y me costaria bastante caro. Estudiar electronica Industrial no me costaria tan caro por que lo puedo estudiar en la misma ciudad donde vivo. Mi pregunta es: ¿ En que consiste la electronica industrial , o la electronica (a secas ) ? ¿Que diferencias hay entre estas dos carreras? ¿Que me aconsejais?


----------



## JV (Dic 14, 2007)

Consejos:

1º) conseguir el plan de estudios de cada carrera
2º) tratar de averiguar la salida laboral de cada una
3º) averiguar cuanto te saldria por mes en el caso de trasladarte
4º) hacer un poco de busqueda "interior" para ver que te puede gustar mas

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Aqui en Argentina, la diferencia es muy grande, conozco gente de las dos carreras y en industrial te enseñan "un poquito de todo" y mucho mas que en ninguna otra ingenieria de management, economia, administración, etc.
En electrónica ven, como lo dice el nombre electrónica. Tiene mucha más fisica y los cursos rondan el tema, es mas cerrada pero mas profunda.
Haz como te dice JV, y mira los planes de estudio.
Admeas trata de encontrar gente de cada una de las carreras para ver que es lo que hacen realmente y ver que no solo te guste loq ue estudias sino de lo que tendras que vivir algun dia que es lo mas importante.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## JV (Dic 14, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Aqui en Argentina, la diferencia es muy grande, conozco gente de las dos carreras y en industrial te enseñan "un poquito de todo" y mucho mas que en ninguna otra ingenieria de management, economia, administración, etc.
> En electrónica ven, como lo dice el nombre electrónica. Tiene mucha más fisica y los cursos rondan el tema, es mas cerrada pero mas profunda.



Creo que te comiste una palabra, dijo electronica industrial, no ingenieria industrial.

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Mis perdones, si me comi una palabra, gracias JV por hacermelo notar. Pasa por escribir pensando en otras cosas.
En mi facultad esa distincion no existe.

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Dic 14, 2007)

En mi facultad tampoco, es mas, no conosco electronica industrial como una carrera en si misma, lo mas cercano es la especialisacion de electronica de potencia que se da en ingenieria electronica.

Saludos..


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 15, 2007)

Bueno en realidad es ingeniería industrial en electronica industrial y tengo pensado hacer esto y luego hacer la ingeniería en electronica que es de 2 ciclo.


----------



## Electricista (Dic 19, 2007)

Amigos yo aparte de ser profesional en el area electrica y haber trabajado en sistemas electricos de Alta tension 220 Kv..en subestaciones y centrales electricas, actualmente me encuentro estudiando fisica y mi intensión es hacer investigaciones en el campo de energia especialmente en energia maremotriz, energia eolica y comportamiento e influencia de los campos electricos en lineas electricas de muy alta tension...
Bueno por el momento voy por camino firme y espero alcanzar mi objetivo

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Un voto para electrónica..


----------



## eddy70 (Dic 20, 2007)

uno mas para electronica


----------

